# Axle at the doggie park!



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry there are so many but I am so camera happy when I take him to the park! My husband and I have a blast with him and its so awesome cuz he comes home and gets a bath then goes to sleep. lol









Axle and his new friend Teddy! 









Axle and Zoey! She is Teddys sister.









Axle was running sooo fast! It was soooo cute, he was running so hard and so fast that when he passed you you could hear him breathing. lol









Taking a break.









Just hanging in the sun. It was so hot! But there was a great breeze.









lol! He drank water then face planted into the dirt! Was hilarious!









My cutie!









Sitting for Daddy!









He loves to play fetch for treats!









On the car ride home so happy!









And dirty! Look at his little paws! Dirty baby!

I hope you all enjoyed!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww love the photos. love seeing him off lead, hos recall looks fab.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

looks to be having a great time .... I think i remember sunshine lol x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

He loves being off the leash as well and to my suprise he is wonderful off it. He does not go far and comes when I call him. Sometimes it will be the 3rd time I call him but he is getting much better. My husband and I take him to the Dog Park every other day and Axle just adores it there!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

That's really great! I love all of the photos!! & It looks like he has a blast at the doggie park!!  lol


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Not only does HE have a blast but he is a little popular boy! Everyone loves him! lol


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

He looks like he had a great time! I can see why everyone loves him.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Off to the doggie park in the morning!

And yes Dave, he has an amazing time! lol


----------

